# AVG Free (Win 95 Problem)



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

I just installed AVG Free on Win 95 computer. Every time I open AVG, I get these two error messages:

1) Something bad happened in the application. Error diagnostic
file saved to C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGWB.err

2) Something bad happened in the application. Error diagnostic
file saved to C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.err


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you open up the error files with notepad and see what is says.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

You should post what they say


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

I will check the error files and psot what they say.


----------

